# Have you seen the price of lavender eo??



## lenarenee (Apr 2, 2017)

:shock::shock:

Who's got the best price for it?  I was all set to order from Camden Gray - until the price of shipping made it more expensive than even ordering from Brambleberry!!!


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 2, 2017)

huh it seems more expensive than I remember - and my go-go SMR is out of stock - but their prices are a bit better than Brambleberry for sure. I wonder if there's a shortage for some reason?


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 2, 2017)

I tried to look up a lavender shortage but got side tracked by this article. They're predicting an olive oil shortage citing an Italian heatwave. France is close enough that the lavender crop might also be effected. (Then add in politics for English lavender)


----------



## Kamahido (Apr 2, 2017)

Take a look at Bulk Apothecary for lavender. I buy it a pound at a time for about $45.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank you Kamahido - do you like their 40/42?  I've used other brands of 40/42, but still wished it was sweeter, so mixed with some fo to balance it.


----------



## Kamahido (Apr 2, 2017)

lenarenee said:


> Thank you Kamahido - do you like their 40/42?  I've used other brands of 40/42, but still wished it was sweeter, so mixed with some fo to balance it.



That is what I use, yes. I admit it is more of a matter of personal taste. You could order a 0.5 oz bottle for $5 to see if you like it.


----------



## Kamahido (Apr 2, 2017)

Scroll down on Bulk Apothecary's listing to get a brief explanation of each Lavender Essential Oil type.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 2, 2017)

lenarenee said:


> :shock::shock:  Who's got the best price for it?  I was all set to order from Camden Gray - until the price of shipping made it more expensive than even ordering from Brambleberry!!!


That's why I stopped ordering from Camden Gray... the prices are good, but they getcha on the shipping.

I order from Sun Pure Botanicals on Ebay. Good service and they adjust shipping whenever they can but they do it after the fact in a rebate to my VISA.

http://stores.ebay.com/Sun-Pure-Botanicals

I like the high altitude French Lavender... I just checked and it's 25% off just now.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 2, 2017)

Camden Grey offers a flat rate for orders less than 3 lb. From their website:
REDUCED RATE S&H: This rate is usually $11.95 but at this time it has been lowered to $8.50. This rate will be offered only to Ground shipments within the contiguous U.S. with a dollar value in products of up to $199.99. Orders with products valued at $200.00+ are not eligible for this reduced S&H option (eff. 4/8/14). We will ship via FedEx Ground or USPS, we make the shipping decision, if your shipping address does not accept postal deliveries you MUST inform us when you place the order. You will incur additional charges for a returned postal shipment. Please be aware of this before you proceed with the order.

The $11.95 rate, now reduced to $8.50, will be automatically offered to you by our cart if the order qualifies, meaning the parcel must weigh less than 3 lbs. once packed and meet the dollar value requirements. This does not mean you can order up to 3 lbs. in products. This means the order, once packed, must weigh under 3 lbs. You must take into consideration the bottles and jars in which products are packed as well as packing materials and the weight of the packing box. This rate is not available in conjunction with discount codes or other promotions.


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 2, 2017)

I love New Direction Aromatics for their lavender options.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 2, 2017)

Interesting comment on New Directions site regarding their 40/42:  *While the vast majority of Lavender 40/42 in the market is synthetically compounded, our Lavender 40/42 is comprised of 100% natural constituents and is blended to match the ideal percentage of Linalool and Linalyl acetate esters, to release the best of Lavender's floral notes. 

They're saying many other companies' 40/42 is fake/partially fake?


----------



## Arimara (Apr 2, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> That's why I stopped ordering from Camden Gray... the prices are good, but they getcha on the shipping.
> 
> I order from Sun Pure Botanicals on Ebay. Good service and they adjust shipping whenever they can but they do it after the fact in a rebate to my VISA.
> 
> ...



The joys of being on the east coast. I find CG to be a better bet for some items, even with shipping.


----------

